# Doberhuahua



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Did anyone else see the superbowl commercial about the fictional half dobberman half chihuahua (doberhuahua)? I thought it was a little creepy, the advertising message was lost on most people who are not already audi owners (that top heavy cars are bad) and it said bad things about both breeds- BUT I think one thing is hilarious. If Wisdom Panel DNA tests are to be believed then I actually own a doberhuahua. Here he is-



















I never much believed the DNA test- although I guess it could be true. It said he was half chi and half dobe with a tiny bit of pekinese in there maybe. What do you all think? Is this a real doberhuahua? And what did you think of the commercial? Here is a link to it-


----------



## Flea (Dec 7, 2013)

Ohhh! That advert's amazing! Although I don't think Loki would need crossing with a Doberman to appear in that ad. Especially when he has his mad [email protected] moments. And I think your real life doberhuahua (or fishy hushes as my autocorrect put...) is stunning. Such a handsome young man.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Haha- fishy hushes! I posted a picture on instagram and I had to google how to spell doberhuahua so I got the hashtag right! I agree- my Kerri has some moments running and missing vaulting off the couch that are as epic as that commercial.

Copley thanks you for the compliments too- although he is not so young anymore. I do think that he is looking pretty good though. That first picture was just last week. When we first adopted him four years ago he had a lot of health issues (including long un-treated lyme disease) and it has really only been the last two years or so that he has perked up a lot- it is like he is getting a second puppyhood at middle age!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I watched the commercial.... the dog reminds me ALOT of the the dog in the Movie MASK (once he is wearing the MASK)


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree that was a really weird commercial. Creepy is a good descriptor too.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Ha, Annie, you are right! I saw the commercial, and all I remember is the Doberhuahua. I couldn't tell you if my life depended on it what was actually being advertised. lol I kinda think that's a commercial fail since you can't sell a product if the person doesn't know what to go buy because they don't even remember you because they are still pondering your crazy sales scheme! But I will never forget a Doberhuahua!!!

BTW--Annie, your Doberhuahua is stunning!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I hate that advert!
I am really surprised that Copley's DNA test came back with that combination. I don't see Doberman in him at all. Chi maybe, but the only breed I can really see is the Pekingese, in his face and front legs.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

It was definitely a creepy ad and not that effective for marketing a car. However, I thought it pushed home the ridiculousness of people purposely crossing breeds just to have something different. It would be a perfect ad to promote purebreds over "designer" breeds. No less creepy though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I watched that commercial the other day and the first thing I thought of is all of the idiots that would think it was funny and breed them intentionally :-( I know of some people that have said they have seen those mixes in shelters though, ofcourse they looked normal like your guy.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I laughed until I cried at this commercial as being in rescue I have seen some funny mixes and it reminded me of these big dog personalities in the tiny body.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

There was a litter of Yorkie/Pitt mixes on YouTube. The guy lets his little Yorkie male breed the Pitt. Talk about irresponsible. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I hate that advert!
> I am really surprised that Copley's DNA test came back with that combination. I don't see Doberman in him at all. Chi maybe, but the only breed I can really see is the Pekingese, in his face and front legs.


Yeah- im not sure about it really. I believe the maybe 1/8 to 1/4 part pekingese, because he has an underbite but it is not pronounced like a straight flat faced/regular muzzle cross would be such as a pug/beagle mix, or even as bad a a few pug/beagle-beagle mixes I have seen. Clearly something flat is in there but not a whole lot of it.



LadyDevlyn said:


> It was definitely a creepy ad and not that effective for marketing a car. However, I thought it pushed home the ridiculousness of people purposely crossing breeds just to have something different. It would be a perfect ad to promote purebreds over "designer" breeds. No less creepy though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



ABSOLUTELY! That was my favorite part of this add. The whole designer dog thing really makes me angry, although I try not to express my opinion on here too much because people have them. It just creates problems in my opinion, I mean we have a lot of "puggles" come through rescue here and the tooth and back problems they have are just so prolific and intense. Not to mention half of the people are promised that they get a "lap dog like a pug with the low energy of a beagle" the other are promised that you get a "good outdoors companion like a beagle but with the energy of a pug." Sadly there is no way of telling what you are going to get with two pure bred parents of opposite breeds (no matter how carefully you breed them genetics is stil lgenetics). Pure bred dogs are all similar because there is some homogony in the DNA, with hybrids there is no way to "pick" and get the better parts of one breed and the better parts of another the way that so many of these breeders claim to do. I am happy to see the designer breeds poked fun at.



Yoshismom said:


> I watched that commercial the other day and the first thing I thought of is all of the idiots that would think it was funny and breed them intentionally :-( I know of some people that have said they have seen those mixes in shelters though, ofcourse they looked normal like your guy.


We see chi/pit mixes in the shelter ALL the time here. With so many pits and so many chis it is bound to happen, but still! The lucky cases are when the chi is the dad, but I have seen a pit/chi cross where the baby was delivered by c section, only one puppy, and by 10 weeks the puppy was bigger than the mom. Plenty of mixes that are the other way around exist too, there is one "breeder" who sells them on craigslist around here a lot too.



LadyDevlyn said:


> There was a litter of Yorkie/Pitt mixes on YouTube. The guy lets his little Yorkie male breed the Pitt. Talk about irresponsible.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As I sad above, happens around here all the time! I don't understand either- because a pit/chi cross really just looks like a generic dog! It is nothing "special" that you would recognize or anything like that. At that point just go find a 30lb mutt out there.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes in our shelters they are full of Pits and Chihuahuas, those seem to be the one's that are bred the most here so ofcourse the one's that are filling the shelters :-(


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

He looks a little like a puggle to me but whatever he is, he is just about the cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------

